# Steelies 15X6 4X100



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Corrado Steelies are no
longer available from
The Tire Rack*
These were OEM on base model European '89-92 G60 Corrado
and '89-92 Jetta. These wheels will fit any 4X100 VW.
Note: If you do find these elsewhere, be careful. Some 
vendors may offer steel wheels that will fit (sort of), but
if they are not OEM, make sure that they are hub centric.
If they are not then you may potentially have vibration
problems.
Vendor (VW Part #) Item# 151-106 
Hollander Part # X40732 
The following parts are also available from me:
Part # C17 BLACK LUG CAP 17MM $1.00 
16 required
Part # F1CUPTOOL TOOL FOR 
REMOVING LUG CAPS $3.00
1 required
Dealer items:
Lug caps: 321-601-173-A-01C
Center caps: 871-601-171
Most appropriate tire sizes:
185/55-15 23.0" overall diameter
195/50-15 22.7" 
195/55-15 23.4" 
205/50-15 23.1"
To see other
steel wheel
m
forum posts
select VW 
logo. 

-
-

---*Winter*

--*Tire FAQ*


------*Winter Packages*
 



*Please order from Eric Your VW Performance 
Specialist @ The Tire Rack Available at
877-522-8473 Extension 391*
*Tire Rack Shopping Tools*
*Tire Rack Tech Center*







FAQ-Wheel Tech







FAQ-Tire Tech
Vortex Search


_Modified by [email protected] at 7:22 PM 10-14-2003_


----------

